# Upgrading rotors/pads...keeping stock calipers. school me.



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a MK6 Jetta with F/R discs, and im going from stock 16s to 18s and also need new pads. I have a few questions though. I would like a little more stopping power than I had stock, so I think I want to upgrade to a pretty aggressive pad and a better brake fluid. My stock rotors have 40K on them and are fine to reuse with new pads, but would I get any benifits of going to a larger, drilled or slotted rotor? Obviously I would enjoy the look of a larger rotor, especially behid the new wheels; but I dont want to do anything JUST for looks. If theres no actual improvement on performance, I'll keep the stock rotors until they're junk and upgrade then. Also, will be stock calipers fit a slightly larger rotor? Thanks guys!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Tacoma750 said:


> I have a MK6 Jetta with F/R discs, and im going from stock 16s to 18s and also need new pads. I have a few questions though. I would like a little more stopping power than I had stock, so I think I want to upgrade to a pretty aggressive pad and a better brake fluid. My stock rotors have 40K on them and are fine to reuse with new pads, but would I get any benifits of going to a larger, drilled or slotted rotor? Obviously I would enjoy the look of a larger rotor, especially behid the new wheels; but I dont want to do anything JUST for looks. If theres no actual improvement on performance, I'll keep the stock rotors until they're junk and upgrade then. Also, will be stock calipers fit a slightly larger rotor? Thanks guys!


You might want to check out the www.drivespm.com site (Steve Perry Motorsports) and look into the
MK5/6 345 X 25 2-piece (Uses OEM Calipers) Big Brake Kit. I believe it lists for $545 and includes
everything needed for the upgrade that allows you to use your present calipers. I'm having them fitted
onto my 2012 K04 Turbo Beetle as soon as the weather permits here in the northeast.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

HYDE 16 gave a superlative approval to the TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace, which you might also
be interested in for improving your braking ability. You can read about it in this 'Brake' section.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Some of this depends on what you're willing to sacrifice - a more aggressive pad will generally produce more noise, dust and eat your rotors faster. For just street use - I wouldn't go any more aggressive than something like a Hawk HPS. There's a lot of dynamic here, why do you want more aggressive brakes? Are you tracking the car, or just want something a bit sportier around town? A set of brembo blanks, some HPS, stainless lines and that brace thingy will do you nicely on the street. A better fluid won't do jack for you, the only benefit you'll see there is from a flush, depending on how old the fluid in the car is. Stock DOT4 fluid will more than suffice for anything you could possibly do on the street.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

KG18t said:


> Some of this depends on what you're willing to sacrifice - a more aggressive pad will generally produce more noise, dust and eat your rotors faster. For just street use - I wouldn't go any more aggressive than something like a Hawk HPS. There's a lot of dynamic here, why do you want more aggressive brakes? Are you tracking the car, or just want something a bit sportier around town? A set of brembo blanks, some HPS, stainless lines and that brace thingy will do you nicely on the street. A better fluid won't do jack for you, the only benefit you'll see there is from a flush, depending on how old the fluid in the car is. Stock DOT4 fluid will more than suffice for anything you could possibly do on the street.


I am adding the Hawk 'street performance' Pads you mentioned. In the event I do join friends who race
at Limerock, I decided to 'upgrade' the brake fluid to Motul 5.1., since it has a higher temp tolerance than 
VW's OEM fluid. Since I was able to get the SPM Big Brake Upgrade Kit for $400 when it was on sale, I 
liked the idea of not having to go for bigger calipers since the adapters in the kit allow me to retain the
OEM ones while upgrading my rotors to 345mm. Was told by SPM that the steel braided brake lines are a
bit longer than the OEM size ones in my K04 Turbo Beetle and therefore necessary for a proper fitment.
They too, are included in the kit.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm guessing you're talking about HPDE stuff - if you're on all-seasons, HPS should be ok. The more tire you have, the more pad you're going to want, and the quicker you're going to heat them up and eat them.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*quality of rotor*

its more than the size of the rotor that counts. used hawk HPS pads with racingbrake.com rotors, stock caliper + rotor size gave a nice improvment on my 01 jetta. on my 01 TT i used same pads but centric rotors + braking is not as good, even added braided lines. bigger rotors look good but add unsprung weight just like bigger wheels + prolly help little without a 4 piston caliper. Wilwood has some nice kits that don't break the bank.


----------

